# Joe the Pro - Bosch Tools



## DuFast

I have a corded jigsaw, hammerdrill, and jigsaw that are bosch and love them.


----------



## stp57

PS21.
Thanks,
Steve



Joe_the_Pro said:


> Is this a PS10 I-driver, or a PS20 / PS21? I'll do some digging.


----------



## CJ21

Welcome to the fourm, Joe.


----------



## Joe_the_Pro

WildWill said:


> I love my Bosch 4x24 belt sander and my jigsa....well, that's getting very old and will be replaced soon.


Nice, my favorite is the 1590EVS. The L-boxx that you can get them in now is pretty great too.



RhodesHardwood said:


> Welcome. That sounds like a great job testing their tools.


It is. Bosch does keep me quite busy between the trade shows, testing, putting on training, doing demonstrations, etc. I can't complain though. 



DuFast said:


> I have a corded jigsaw, hammerdrill, and jigsaw that are bosch and love them.


Awesome! Glad to hear it.:clap:



stp57 said:


> PS21.
> Thanks,
> Steve


I'll look into it.



CJ21 said:


> Welcome to the fourm, Joe.


Thanks, I wish I would have joined a few years ago.:thumbup:


----------



## darr1

welcome from ireland joe


----------



## FramingPro

loneframer said:


> Thanks Lone,
> Maybe one day I'll get to post in a thread with all your guns in it.
> 
> 
> 
> You already did.:clap::thumbup::clap:



which one you gonna send me :laughing::laughing:
thats an updated pic :thumbup:

i am 1/43th of the way there


----------



## SAW.co

Be careful Lone, Big Brother tags people who are considered to be gun nuts! I hope none of those are full auto:whistling


----------



## mbryan

Welcome Joe. Have seen your responses in the tools thread and it seems your a very stand-up guy.


----------



## Joe_the_Pro

stp57 said:


> PS21.
> Thanks,
> Steve


I looked into it Steve. Unfortunately that is part of the transmission, and you won't be able to pull it off. Shoot me a PM if I can send you some bits to ease your pain.
-Joe


----------



## stp57

Sorry Joe, I gave you the wrong model#. It is a PS31-2A. A Bosch rep told me that the chuck screw is left handed & I got it off yesterday. Unfortunately, the Jacobs chuck would not fit (even though it specified Bosch on the packaging) because the shaft is twice the diameter of a standard drill/chuck (different thread too). Now, since I put the old chuck back on the drill won't spin (locked up). I am bringing it to a Bosch repair center this morning as it is still under warranty (unless I voided it by removing the chuck?).
Thanks,
Steve



Joe_the_Pro said:


> I looked into it Steve. Unfortunately that is part of the transmission, and you won't be able to pull it off. Shoot me a PM if I can send you some bits to ease your pain.
> -Joe


----------



## CCCo.

Welcome to CT Joe,

Does bosch ever send out any freebies (new product trials), or need people to try new products for feedback? 

I'd love to be on that list! Ha Ha

Serious Q? :laughing:

-


----------



## stp57

Well, my four month old drill is still in the shop. They told me today that the chuck is NOT covered in the warranty! They said that the chuck is considered an accessory! Yea right...just try to use the drill without the chuck? They told me that it would cost me $42 to replace the chuck.
I called them a little later & asked them to check the switch because it sometimes had a second or two delay before starting. I also asked them to check if there was any bulletins out on that problem? They called me back & said that the manager remembered this models switch having this particular problem, so they are going to fix this for free.
Maybe Bosch will do the right thing & no charge the whole bill?
Steve


----------



## TNTRenovate

Welcome to CT Joe! Been a while since I made it up to Mount Prospect. I think I still need to tie up some loose ends on the TV's for Kevin. Hopefully you'll be in and I can find out how to get some of the gear...heheheh!

BTW, I still think that Rob the Remodeler sounds better than Joe the Pro.

Glad to have ya around!


----------



## Joe_the_Pro

stp57 said:


> Sorry Joe, I gave you the wrong model#. It is a PS31-2A. A Bosch rep told me that the chuck screw is left handed & I got it off yesterday. Unfortunately, the Jacobs chuck would not fit (even though it specified Bosch on the packaging) because the shaft is twice the diameter of a standard drill/chuck (different thread too). Now, since I put the old chuck back on the drill won't spin (locked up). I am bringing it to a Bosch repair center this morning as it is still under warranty (unless I voided it by removing the chuck?).
> Thanks,
> Steve





stp57 said:


> Well, my four month old drill is still in the shop. They told me today that the chuck is NOT covered in the warranty! They said that the chuck is considered an accessory! Yea right...just try to use the drill without the chuck? They told me that it would cost me $42 to replace the chuck.
> I called them a little later & asked them to check the switch because it sometimes had a second or two delay before starting. I also asked them to check if there was any bulletins out on that problem? They called me back & said that the manager remembered this models switch having this particular problem, so they are going to fix this for free.
> Maybe Bosch will do the right thing & no charge the whole bill?
> Steve


Sorry your having problems Steve. Where did you take the tool to? Also, have you registered the tool for it's warranty (provantage is what we call that). If not, give them a call when you have the tool in your hands (1-888-919-7272) and get it registered and that you're having problems. Typically they'll ship you a working replacement out and a label to ship your's back in. 

Or you can give the Bosch customer service line a call at (1-877-BOSCH-99) and they will get your squared away. Shoot me a PM if that doesn't work out for you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Hey joe I spoke to Justin. Thanks for putting him onto me. He's going to change the saw out for another one. He explained why there's no laser and soft start on the axial glide and why it has limited cutting capacity compared to other brands. He couldn't help me with the other issues I'm having though. The radio has gotten much worse in the last few weeks. The battery last about 5 mins now. I'm unsure if it's the battery or radio not currently charging the battery!


----------



## SAW.co

I bought the Bosh optical transit today & really happy with it.
I have a laser but when measuring posts its much easer to put a tape in the air & do a little math. 
Sometimes old school is the best way.
$280 out the door at Lowes. :thumbsup:


----------



## stp57

Power Tool Service Company
713 228 0100 1800 327 2156
3718 Polk Street Houston TX 77003 

All they sell & service is Bosch. Big place. They didn't have a problem with my warranty, they just consider the chuck to be an accessory, which is quite interesting since the drill is worthless without it.
Steve



Joe_the_Pro said:


> Sorry your having problems Steve. Where did you take the tool to? Also, have you registered the tool for it's warranty (provantage is what we call that). If not, give them a call when you have the tool in your hands (1-888-919-7272) and get it registered and that you're having problems. Typically they'll ship you a working replacement out and a label to ship your's back in.
> 
> Or you can give the Bosch customer service line a call at (1-877-BOSCH-99) and they will get your squared away. Shoot me a PM if that doesn't work out for you.


----------

